# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: عدم اجرای nuget در VS2015

## armm1388

با سلام
تازه یادگیری MVC را شروع کرده ام. می خواهم از nuget استفاده کنم. فایل آن را دانلود کرده و نصب کرده ام ولی در VS2015 آن را نمی شناسد. روشهای رفع مشکل را که در اینترنت جستجو کردم بکار بردم. جواب نداد؟
سوال اول : آیا باید برای استفاده ، حتما سیستمم به اینترنت وصل باشد؟ 
سوال دوم: چه راهکاری پیشنهاد می کنید؟

با سپاس فراوان

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نوگت خودش در 2015 از قبل نصب هست. نیاز نیست شما نصبش کنید. تو ورژن 2008 چون نوگت تازه اومده بود باید دستی نصبش می کردید.

برای دانلود و نصب پکیج ها بالطبع باید سیستم تون به اینترنت وصل باشه.

----------


## armm1388

سپاس فراوان از شما دوست عزیز

----------

